# Internal cable routing.



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Does the standard 2012 super six frame have internal cable routing?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

New guy here (to both this forum and cycling), so apologies for this newbie question. What are some of the +/- of external/internal cable routing. I've been only looking at frames with internal routing for purely aesthetic reasons, but I realized that I've been overlooking a bunch of potentially great bikes (i.e. Supersix Evo Red) included.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

boogermin said:


> New guy here (to both this forum and cycling), so apologies for this newbie question. What are some of the +/- of external/internal cable routing. I've been only looking at frames with internal routing for purely aesthetic reasons, but I realized that I've been overlooking a bunch of potentially great bikes (i.e. Supersix Evo Red) included.


As far as I'm aware, it's pretty much only aesthetics, but I've never really looked into it.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

boogermin said:


> New guy here (to both this forum and cycling), so apologies for this newbie question. What are some of the +/- of external/internal cable routing. I've been only looking at frames with internal routing for purely aesthetic reasons, but I realized that I've been overlooking a bunch of potentially great bikes (i.e. Supersix Evo Red) included.



Negatives is that cabling it is a pain, shifting/braking performance is decreased

Pros is that it looks better to some, more aero?


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

cleaner look


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What they said, it looks nice, that's it.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

My opinion is that the aero benefit is negligible but shifting performance (degradation) is significant. I even thought internal routing would eventually go away until electric became more prominent.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

While we're on the subject:

Does the SuperX have electronic cable internal routing?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott in MD said:


> My opinion is that the aero benefit is negligible



Actually there are aero benefits of not having cables exposed.


----------

